# Which Worship "style" does your church have?



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

I am reading an article called Worship Diversity Among Presbyterians by Dr. Jack Kinneer.

In the article, he lists 6 Presbyterian worship "styles":

1. Neo-Puritan  
It rejects all prepared or set prayers (including the recitation in unison of the Lord´s Prayer). 
It advocates the exclusive use of the Psalter without accompaniment. 
It limits all public prayers to the Pastor who alone speaks individually in the service. 
It has almost no ceremony except the raising of the minister´s hands for the benediction. 
It rejects the Church festivals entirely. 

2. Traditional American  
Introduction of non-inspired hymnody and musical accompaniment, 
Re-introduction of the corporate recitation of the Lord´s Prayer and the Apostle´s Creed, 
A minimal notice of the Church festivals (at least Christmas and Easter), 
Introduction of choirs, solos, and some of the ceremony associated with them, such as processionals and recessionals, 
The substitution of Ruling Elders for some of the Pastor´s liturgical functions: call to worship, invocation, responsive Psalmody. 

3. Neo-Reformational  
Written prayers to be used for the service 
Re-introduction of prayer of confession of sins with absolution at the beginning of the service. 
Re-adoption of the Genevan gown (an unadorned black robe) for the garbing of the Pastor. This is not to be confused with priestly garbing. The black gown was used by Reformed Churches precisely because it was not Roman Catholic. 

4. Anglican/Lutheran  
Anglican/Lutheran derived liturgies usually have a lectionary structure to the Bible lessons that is coordinated with the Church year. Likewise, the variable prayers are tied thematically to the Church year.

Anglican/Lutheran derived liturgies usually have more ceremony including recessionals, processionals, lighting of candles, and traditional medieval style of garbing.

5. Semi-Charismatic  
Use of contemporary Scripture songs and choruses (though these have become popular throughout Presbyterianism) with non-traditional instrumental accompaniment (guitars, drums, etc.), 
Singing in mass (a number songs sung back to back, often chosen at the moment), 
The conceptualization of the service as divided into two aspects: worship (songs, prayers, sharing) and sermon, 
Use of a lay worship leader to conduct the worship portion of the service, 
Allowance for vocal free prayer by members of the congregation during the service, 
Concern for emotional expression: sharing, raising hands, clapping and sometimes liturgical dance, 
Dislike of a set order and a planned service, that is, a preference for spontaneity. 

6. Seeker-friendly 
The Seeker-friendly service is an event conducted during the customary hours of congregational worship. It is called worship but in fact is really an evangelistic event. Such an event is more of a concert of religious music with a sermon. Normally there are only one or two very brief prayers, no extended intercessions and no celebration of the sacraments. These are reserved for another meeting held on a weekday that more closely resembles a worship service. This mid-week meeting is where intercessory prayer takes place and the sacraments are administered. 

For a fuller description of each, see the article referenced above.

Which does your church practice?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 6, 2005)

I believe we are primarily #3 w/ a few puritanical influences.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 6, 2005)

Neo-Puritan.


----------



## pastorway (Oct 6, 2005)

none of the above.......


----------



## Poimen (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> none of the above.......


----------



## Peter (Oct 6, 2005)

Neo-Puritan primarily. One exception is that we say the Lord's Prayer. Only the Brownists were against the Lord's Prayer.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 6, 2005)

Doesn't describe ours either, which is a combinaton of 1 and 2.

It does not use written or set prayers, the Lord´s Prayer could be used (is not always).
It advocates the inclusive use of the Psalter.
Introduction of non-inspired hymnody and musical accompaniment,
It limits all public prayers to the Pastor who alone speaks individually in the service.
It has almost no ceremony except the raising of the minister´s hands for the benediction.
It rejects the Church festivals almost entirely. There may be mention of the resurrection or incarnation, but not a holy day service (similar to Samuel Davies' view)
Occasional substitution of Ruling Elders for some of the Pastor´s liturgical functions: pastoral prayer in the evening service.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Oct 6, 2005)

Everything under the Traditional American category, with a prayer of confession of sins and assurance of pardon as listed under Neo-Reformational.

[Edited on 10-6-2005 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> Traditional American



Thom,

If you don't mind me asking, where is your church and where is it affiliated? You can reply by U2U if you like.


----------



## youthevang (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, I am currently a member of a Congregational church, but I am looking to join a Presbyterian church when I move to DC next year. So, below is our worship style.

1. The use of the Trinity Hymnal
2. The recitation of the Lord's Prayer
3. The recitation of the Heidelberg Catechism and Psalm 51 before the Lord's Supper.
4. Introduction of choirs, solos, such as processionals and recessionals along with the observance of the Liturgical year and colors.
5. The substitution of Ruling Elders for some of the Pastor´s liturgical functions: call to worship, invocation
6. Re-adoption of the Genevan gown (an unadorned black robe) for the garbing of the Pastor.

[Edited on 10-6-2005 by youthevang]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 6, 2005)

One exception to the Neo-Puritan style, actually. We allow ruling elders to lead the congregation in prayer and Scripture readings/meditation.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Neo-Puritan primarily. One exception is that we say the Lord's Prayer. Only the Brownists were against the Lord's Prayer.



I thought the category here was over simplified given the range of views on read prayers in particular in the Westminster Assembly. I guess that is why it is _Neo_ Puritan? I wonder how he'd define a cateogory of _Puritan_?


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 6, 2005)

We're closest to neo-reformational, but with some differences: no black robes is the biggest differences; we also have some variation in how written-out the prayers are - we have an outline of the main "prayer of the church", which is sometimes almost read verbatim, other times not as much.


----------



## Scott (Oct 6, 2005)

Kinneer notes in his article that these categories are not air tight. There is blending, but these categories are the sort of archetypes of ordinary practices.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Oct 6, 2005)

None of the above.

We are somewhat like #2 in the list above, but we do not have a choir, nor do we do solos.

The first half of our service is pretty traditional . . . an hour of preaching and a couple hymns. The second half of our meeting has a style of worship is much like the Plymouth Brethren. Men take turns standing to share from the Word, pray, or suggest a song to sing. We take the Lord's Supper every week.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 6, 2005)

probably 5 with some #2. We're very ordered and structured. Everything is planned.

In fact, in every 'semi-charismatic' church I've been to, everything's been planned (as opposed to the 'spontanaety' thing above in the description).


----------



## daveb (Oct 6, 2005)

My church is closest to semi-charismatic without the vocal prayers of people in the congregation and concern for expression.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm not sure that one can "label" the list as it pertains generally. Many of the answers demosntrate a combination. though we would strive to hold traditional elements, ours would be a combination of the neo-puritan and neo-reformational with certain aspects not listed.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2005)

Neo-Puritan, I reckon, but I don't care for that term _Neo_ (except when discussing the plot of _The Matrix_).


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

I think our church (unfortunately) closely resembles the Semi-Charismatic scheme.


----------



## SRoper (Oct 6, 2005)

Semi-Charismatic minus the spontaneity and "liturgical dance" (whatever that is). Personally, I would much rather have 3, 2, 1, or even 4 in that order.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> None of the above.
> 
> We are somewhat like #2 in the list above, but we do not have a choir, nor do we do solos.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Doesn't describe ours either, which is a combinaton of 1 and 2.
> 
> It does not use written or set prayers, the Lord´s Prayer could be used (is not always).
> ...



Ours is very similar to this.


----------

